# Problem solving, Foodpump style



## foodpump

problem: cooks keep on taking my salt. Salt comes in bright red 2 kg boxes. Every (deleted)-ing time I grab a box from the dry store, it goes missing as soon as I turn my back. I really don’t have time to fart around and chase after a box of salt or give sh*t to the ones I catch taking my salt upstairs to the finishing kitchen, or some other corner of the kitchen.

Solution: pour the contents into a deli cup, print off a label on my computer at home: SODIUM CHLORIDE. PASTRY USE ONLY. 1gr/ 749 gr. USE EXTREME CAUTION. 

Two weeks in, and no one’s touched it yet.

Now I have to work on getting them not to bake off bacon in my oven, the grease splatters are a b*tch to clean up, and I’m the only one willing to clean up my oven....


----------



## cheflayne

*absolutely brilliant!!! *I anxiously await your bacon solution!


----------



## brianshaw




----------



## sgsvirgil

Brilliant! Use the same method with your oven. Print off a warning label that says something like "DANGER! FLAMMABLE GASES!" (hopefully your oven is gas, not electricity) or "NOT APPROVED FOR THE PREPARATION OF RAW MEAT AND POULTRY - PASTRY USES ONLY!! And don't forget the big skull and crossbones. 

Lol. Good luck. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## brianshaw

Write the ingredients: “Contains processed NaCl, a naturally occurring mineral”.


----------



## teamfat

Reminds me of various things I have seen regarding the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide. 

mjb.


----------



## sgsvirgil

teamfat said:


> Reminds me of various things I have seen regarding the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide.
> 
> mjb.


LOL! I was thinking the exact same thing. I remember when that hoax originally happened in the 80's but, it didn't become famous until after the internet became popular. There were actually a couple of politicians in my home state that tried to introduce legislation that banned Dihydrogen Monoxide. That is, until an intern googled it and discovered that it was the scientific name for water.

Their political careers never fully recovered. lol.


----------



## Nody Far

Have copyright to this solution?:emoji_sweat_smile:


----------



## jellly

I love this! I have the same problem with my plastic wrap. It's not like we don't have more in storage, they are just too darn lazy to get a new one.


----------



## pete

foodpump said:


> problem: cooks keep on taking my salt. Salt comes in bright red 2 kg boxes. Every (deleted)-ing time I grab a box from the dry store, it goes missing as soon as I turn my back. I really don't have time to fart around and chase after a box of salt or give sh*t to the ones I catch taking my salt upstairs to the finishing kitchen, or some other corner of the kitchen.
> 
> Solution: pour the contents into a deli cup, print off a label on my computer at home: SODIUM CHLORIDE. PASTRY USE ONLY. 1gr/ 749 gr. USE EXTREME CAUTION.
> 
> Two weeks in, and no one's touched it yet.
> 
> Now I have to work on getting them not to bake off bacon in my oven, the grease splatters are a b*tch to clean up, and I'm the only one willing to clean up my oven....


I cannot give enough "Likes" for this post!!!!!!!


----------

